# Willow brook / Evington brook tunnel, Leicester, Apr13



## The Wombat (Apr 19, 2013)

The water levels were quite low, so was a good opportunity to do this one. Evington brook & Bushby Brook merge together to form Willow brook, which passes through a tunnel underneath the Midland Mainline. The eastern portals join in the middle of the tunnel, whilst the west portal has a train tunnel sized bore. The brook has picked up a large assortment of rubbish, which has collected in the middle, including a workman’s hat and a bar stool.

An enourmous duck flew at us from out of the depths of the tunnel, and scared the crap out of us! It’s a bit slippery in there; King Mongoose slipped twice, and later dropped my pride and joy torch in the river. Fortunately, he retrieved it, and it still works.

Explored with King Mongoose, and a big hangover.











































































​thanks for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 20, 2013)

Very interesting


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice pics. Slippery ain't the word, I almost ended up going for a swim in here once!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 21, 2013)

Great set of pics..
Thanks...


----------



## The Wombat (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys, appreciate it!


----------



## losttom (May 5, 2013)

Goldie87 said:


> Nice pics. Slippery ain't the word, I almost ended up going for a swim in here once!



Haha- i remember that.....i had a nappy bag float through my legs as i was trying to keep my balance, didnt want to fall into that water 

Good pics, definatly better than the ones i got!


----------



## The Wombat (May 5, 2013)

losttom said:


> Haha- i remember that.....i had a nappy bag float through my legs as i was trying to keep my balance, didnt want to fall into that water
> 
> Good pics, definatly better than the ones i got!



Thanks losttom!
There is some bizarre & rancid rubbish in there
Aside from the usual shopping trolleys & condoms, we found a full height breakfast table stall; how did that end up in there?!


----------



## ojay (May 7, 2013)

Them side pipes & that cso on the left need a look in


----------

